

What motivate you to do a live streaming to the public? - lexliang

Now a day the live streaming through smart phone is booming due to the appearance of Meerkat and periscope. BUT, what&#x27;s the user case? In Germany, no one gives a damn about live streaming stuff at the individual level.<p>What do you think?
======
xyclos
I do not stream myself. I do enjoy watching these types of streams. Mostly on
stre.am, not meerkat or periscope, stre.am has a better community than those
guys. I watch because of the interesting glimpses at people with interesting
lives. I avoid the streams of someone at the bar having a drink with friends
or the ones of someone grocery shopping, but instead really enjoy the more
fascinating streams. for example recently i watched a guy stream his first
time landing a plane. I found that quite fun to watch.

~~~
lexliang
Thanks for the inputs, mate! I use stre.am as well.

------
rubiquity
I doubt very many people on HN care about broadcasting themselves to the
public using things like Meerkat and Periscope either. Maybe as a consumer it
could be interesting if people are showing things other than the crap they
already show on Vine/Instagram (lame comedy, butt workouts, etc.).

I know Meerket recently pitched itself as a way to share interesting events
(St. Patrick's Day in Dublin, The Running of the Bulls in Madrid, etc.) but
what they think people are using it for and what people are using it for in
reality seem pretty far apart at this point.

~~~
lexliang
Thanks for your inputs, really appreciated it :)

I think so, there are more and more crappy videos, but the thing is, Meerkat
and Periscope are used by very influential people in the tech industry, which
probably one of the reasons why more and more people is using it and the teams
also raise a lot of cash to continue with the business development.

Let's see how these will go, probably going to be huge ;)

------
bramgg
> Now a day the live streaming through smart phone is booming due to the
> appearance of Meerkat and periscope.

No it's not :p

~~~
lexliang
Tell us more, I may be wrong ;)

